# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  تغيير طباع الرجل فن لا تقدر عليه الا امرأة

## الرايقة

*يخطىء الزوج الذى يعتقد أن بامكانه  تغيير عادات زوجته بين ليلة و أخرى ، كذلك تخطىء الزوجة التى تعتقد انها  بضغطها و الحاحها الشديدين تستطيع اعادة تشكيل الزوج و تغيير عاداته التى  تراها سلبية فى وقت قصير
فالعلاقة الزوجية تفاعل حر طويل الأمد قائم على التاثير و التاثر ، و اذا  كنت تشكين من عادات زوجك السيئة ، فليس امامك الا اتباع مهاراتك و ذكائك و  حكمتك لتغيير طباعه
و ستنجحين حتما ، و لكن بالتقسيط الممل

و الوصفة كما يلى :

قليل من الحب ،، مع شىء من سعة الصدر ،، و مقدار من الصبر و الاحتمال
امزجى كل ذلك فى اطار الحوار الهادىء الذى يراعى ما نشأ عليه الرجل من مفاهيم موروثة و عادات سلوكية و ستحصلين على ما تريدين
ابحثى عن نقاط الاتفاق بينك و بينه ، تجاهلى نقاط الاختلاف ثم غيرى قدر  الامكان عاداتك السلبية التى يرفضها حتى يشعر بحبك له و بأنك تضحين من اجله
لعل ذلك يشكل حافزا له لكى يغير من عاداته السيئة فى نظرك
لا تتذمرى ، و لا تقلقى فبقدر توافر المشكلات ثمة حلول لا حصر لها
المهم أن تستخدمى مواهبك التى حباك بها المولى فى ابتكار وسائل التأقلم و  طرق ايجاد الحلول .. و حاولى أن تتعرفى على أسباب العادات التى ترينها سيئة  فى زوجك ، من أجل ان تساعدية على التخلص منها
تغيير الذات اذا هى المدخل لتغيير الاخر و لكن لماذ يتوجب على المرأة أن تكون دائما هى الطرف البادىء بالتغيير الذاتى ؟؟
(( امانة عليك فى حالة احباط ، او حزن .. اما خطر ببالك هذا التساول ؟
لماذا يتوجب على المراة التنازل ؟؟ ))

انه ليس تنازل عزيزتى
و لكن هى سفينة قبطانها الرجل خارجيا
و لكن لو تمعنتى لوجدتى بانكِ انت القبطان فى تسيير تلك السفينة الى بر الامان
و فى الواقع لا احد يشترط ان تكون البداية من المراة و لكن حتى لو حدث ذلك  فليكن من أجل عيون العلاقة الأحب الى قلبك أليس استمرار الحياة الهانئة  جدير بالقليل من التضحية ؟؟
لا تتطلعى ابدا لما حبى به المولى غيرك من نعم
فقد حباك بنعم لا ترينها و لكن اذا رايتى من هو محروم منها
عندها ستفكرين الالاف المرات كيف تحافظين على نعمة المولى لك 

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*العاطفة والحنين والحب الخرافى بين الأتنين ممكن يعمل أى حاجة وممكن كمان يطوع الرجل وممكن المرأة تزوب كل جبروت الرجل وطغيانه باللطف العبارات مع ومع ومع وكل شئ يهون من أجل حب  المرأة   
ملف مرفق 535D:\fox\Video
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة االبركان الهادىء
					

العاطفة والحنين والحب الخرافى بين الأتنين ممكن يعمل أى حاجة وممكن كمان يطوع الرجل وممكن المرأة تزوب كل جبروت الرجل وطغيانه باللطف العبارات مع ومع ومع وكل شئ يهون من أجل حب  المرأة   
ملف مرفق 535D:\fox\Video



بركان وكمان هادئ
دي براها حاجة عجيبة
ولكن وجودك زاد من جمال الطرح
وكل شئ يهون في سبيل ابتسامة صافية وقلب  محب
لك ودي
                        	*

----------

